
Weed-destroying bots: Kansas startup scales chemical-free farming with bot fleet - rmason
https://www.startlandnews.com/2020/07/greenfield-robotics-2/
======
sriacha
Incredibly vague article. And the featured company's website is equally vague
[1].

No mention of any technology they use, or effectiveness. Just some buzzwords
about 'chemical free' and 'regenerative' farming.

[1] [https://www.greenfieldrobotics.com/](https://www.greenfieldrobotics.com/)

------
captainredbeard
The energy cost is probably too high. It’s better to just pay folks to do the
stoop labor (yes, it sucks but it’s simple and rewarding in its own way)

------
jsilence
Wondering whether robot theft is going to be a thing.

